# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D Micro 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

Wow, what a week.  Another 3D printer has been shown off at the 3D Print Show in NYC.  This one is just 2.2 pounds (6.6 pounds shipped), and called the M3D, Micro 3D Printer.

http://3dprint.com/1071/m3d-micro-3d...er-next-month/

It will be priced at $299, but if you back their, soon to be launched, Kickstarter project you will save $100.  The device is small, affordable, and high quality.

----------


## DrLuigi

Looks like a great printer for such a low price,

Wondering if its very stabile, Seems like it is,

Also nicely designed, Not looking that prototypy like a Prusa i3.

Only the dimensions are at the smaller side, But hey for 300 dollars?!
I would hope for them that they make a bigger version tho.

Wishing them the best of luck as there sales go  :Wink:

----------


## JamesTuthill

Wow, that's a great price for a decent printer.  Makes you wonder how they can build these for under $200.  I can't imagine how many of these will sell on Kickstarter.

----------


## TheMicro

Thanks for posting about us Brian.  We really appreciate the feedback we got and from 3DPrintBoard community.  We're working our very, very hardest to make this an exemplary product that has the look, price, and performance the community deserves, so that more people can access 3D printing.

Just to clarify some things for accuracy - the packed weight of the box is 6.6LB, the actual product is currently just under 1 KG (2.2 LB).  Also the first few hundred backers will be able to access the discounted prices.  

We're aiming to release video showing prints and the printing speed in the next few days so stay posted with our social media sites:
www.facebook.com/Micro3DPrinter/
https://twitter.com/TheMicro3D

----------


## TheMicro

> Wow, that's a great price for a decent printer.  Makes you wonder how they can build these for under $200.  I can't imagine how many of these will sell on Kickstarter.


Great question - Here is how I thought to explain this on our facebook:
"We can achieve low prices while providing professional features for several reasons.  One is the Micro is so space efficient, that it is ~10 times lighter that other printers, reducing material and shipping costs.  A second reason is Micro Motion Technology, which is a sensor system that measures and correct position errors, allowing us to use fewer and lower cost components with better performance.  A third reason is our product was designed for manufacture in minutes rather than hours.  This also allows us to bring manufacturing near our Nation's Capital, Washington D.C. USA"

----------


## Larry

Very interesting, just wanted to congratulate you guys on an awesome launch.  Are there going to be any stretch goals added to the Kickstarter project?  What will you guys use the extra funding for, if anything?

Larry

----------


## RAMTechRob

I have mine on order.  Woke up late and cost me $100.  How about a kickstarter for West Coast guys??

----------

